# DOORMAT!!



## wareagle22 (Oct 3, 2007)

A friend of mine sent me this:

St. Augustine's Scott Shank gigged this flounder in the North River on Nov. 
17. It wasn't weighed until 4 p.m. the following afternoon, when it tipped 
the scales at 18.21 pounds. The fish was 38 inches long and 17.5 inches 
across. With calipers, it was measured at nearly 5 inches thick. The 
world-record flounder was caught in 1983 in Nassau Sound near Fernandina 
Beach. It weighed 20.9 pounds. This fish would not have qualified for any 
International Game Fish Association records, as it was not caught on hook 
and line.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

godamighty.


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

I'd gig it, 

lets see i guess that would take about 20lbs of crabmeat stuffing for that one. I wonder if they taste just as good when they are that big.


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

nice fish!!:clap:clap


----------



## fishmasterseven (Oct 6, 2007)

damn thats a big'un......suprised it didnt swim off with the gig. :bowdownto that guy


----------



## fishmasterseven (Oct 6, 2007)

> *ericholstman (2/27/2008)*That gentleman resembles Bam Margera's dad from that show on MTV. Anybody else notice this?


yeah.....i can see it. whats his name? phil


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

my in-laws are building a house in St Augustine - I hope we can get into some like that when we go to visit!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

that fish resembles a living room RUG, a "doormat" doesn't do it justice


----------



## Whitie9688 (Sep 28, 2007)

that right there is the 'red carpet' of flounder!


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *VS200B (2/27/2008)*that fish resembles a living room RUG, a "doormat" doesn't do it justice


True, that's a BIGGUN


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Now thats a flounder!


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

> *ericholstman (2/27/2008)*That gentleman resembles Bam Margera's dad from that show on MTV. Anybody else notice this?




PHIL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BBshot (Oct 2, 2007)

judging from the picture.... I guess gigging flounder is not very self rewarding.... what would I know I just fish with rod and reel.... :looser


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

halibut!


----------



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)

I've gigged that flounder many times in my dreams. 

In reality, if I rolled up on one that size, I am pretty sure that I would piss myself. 

Awesome fish. 

__________________


----------



## JOHNJOHN205 (Oct 2, 2007)

im with bbshot rod and reel is the only way to catch flounder :looser


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

What fishfeeder said x 10 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:reallycrying:reallycrying

Scott


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

> *fishFEEDER9697 (2/27/2008)*
> 
> In reality, if I rolled up on one that size, I am pretty sure that I would piss myself.
> 
> __________________




True Dat! My gig, hell my whole body would be shakin'!!!! But I'd dive in with only my swiss army knife if I had to! What's with the 2 guys sayingrod and reel is the ONLY way to catch flounder????? Just ignorant I guess! Guess that also excludesdiving/spearing and bow fishing!?? Must be nice to be "holier than thou"! It would never occur to me to sh*t on someone for using another method (rod and reel for example), but I guess I was just brought up differently. As my Dad used to say, "If you can't say something nice, shut the f__K up"!

:moon :angel :looser :looser :looser :looser :looser :looser :looser


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Is that a different species of flounder than what we stab around here? I wonder how long it took for him to grow that big (how old)?


----------



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)

> What's with the 2 guys sayingrod and reel is the ONLY way to catch flounder?????


To each his own I guess. That's ok. They're just missing out. Ignorance is not a crime... 

______________________________________________


----------



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

I've mentioned it a few times on here, but that place if so fun to gig. Went to college at UNF in jacksonville. The fall is insane. Catch them in the day, shallow or deep(along with sight fishing reds) and gig your limit at night. Water clarity is a huge thing there, but if you get shollow enough it doesn't matter to much. St. Aug. is much clearer than jax. I would usually run there or up to Nassau or Ft. George inlet. Got this one in St. Aug one night in two feet of water. His tail was throwing water on me as I was holding him to the bottom in 2' of water. I reached down in the water to hold him on the gig and almost shat my self when I got him in the boat. 30", 12.5lb ( after being in a cooler all night)

I'll never forget coming up on him and he started to do the hover turn before taking off. As soon as I was in striking distance I let him have it. I think if I would have waited another second he would have been gone. 

A friend of a friend caught an 11lb the next day and the day after that a 16lb was caught in a redfish tournament. Insane.


----------



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Flounderpounder (2/28/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *fishFEEDER9697 (2/27/2008)*
> ...


And why arethey reading a flounder gigging forum?...


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

> *BBshot (2/27/2008)*judging from the picture.... I guess gigging flounder is not very self rewarding.... what would I know I just fish with rod and reel.... :looser


SELF REWARDING???? I BET YOU "SELF REWARD" BY SQUEEZING ONE OFF TO GAY PORN?:Flipbird


----------



## Sharkbait410 (Dec 4, 2007)

> *Death From Above (2/29/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *BBshot (2/27/2008)*judging from the picture.... I guess gigging flounder is not very self rewarding.... what would I know I just fish with rod and reel.... :looser
> ...


Thats funny!


----------



## finfinder44 (Dec 16, 2007)

:bowdown...that is ONE BIG A$$ Flounder...

finfinder44


----------



## ted-hurst (Oct 4, 2007)

That's not a doormat! That's a manhole cover! Holy smokes I thought my buddy caught a good sized flounder at 22" but that thing is a monster! Nice job!

Ted


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Im dedicatiting this response to all the non flounder giggin haters on this post.:Flipbird:Flipbird Im sure the original posters dosent give a f**k about your 2 cents worth.


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *PaleRed (2/29/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Suddenly, my 24" I caught recentlythat made me feel so proud feels like a minnow.. 

I'd mount that stud!!!


----------

